# مثبت:ملتقى الاتصالات



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*مثبت: ملتقى الاتصالات*

خطوط نقل القدرة
ما هو خط نقل القدرة؟
خط نقل القدرة هو الوسيلة التى تنتقل بها الطاقة من منبع إلى مستقبل و ستعجب لو علمت أن ما يقال على خط نقل الطاقة الكهربية يقال على الصوت يقال على الهوائيات وحتى فى الميكانيكا – فقط اختلفت المسميات
الكهرباء كابل الكهرباء هو الوسط - الحمل هو المستقبل – المعاوقة هى سمة الخط من حث وسعة
الاتصالات كابل الاتصالات هو الوسط - الجهاز أو الهوائى هو المستقبل – المعاوقة هى سمة الخط من حث وسعة
الصوت الهواء الوسط - الجهاز أو الأذن هو المستقبل – المعاوقة للهواء هى سمة الخط من حث وسعة متمثلة فى كتلة الهواء مع قابليته للإنضغاط و معروف أن سرعة الهواء و مدى انتشاره فى الضباب مختلف عن الجو الصحو وفى الحر عنه فى البرد
وفى الميكانيكا تقدم الاهتزازات عبر الزنبركات و الكتل يخضع لنفس القواعد
إذن خط نقل القدرة يمكن تمثيله ببساطة بسلكين متوازيين يمتدان من المصدر إلى ما لا نهاية
لا فائدة ترجى من خط يذهب إلى حيث لا أحد يستطيع
إذن:
لفهم أداء خط نقل القدرة سنرى ماذا يمثل كل وحدة أطوال (متر مثلا) و نكرر هذا عدد من المرات لنشبه خط نقل القدرة
كل متر هو جزء من ملف كبير و أيضا بين السلكين هناك سعة أى مكثف صغير فيمكن تشبيهه هكذا






أى أن الكابل الطويل سيصبح عدد كبير من هذه المقاطع هكذا

فعند توصيل التيار سيبدأ التيار فى بناء المجال فى الملف الأول و عنده سيشحن المكثف الأول و عند شحن المكثف سيبدأ فى بناء المجال للملف فى المقطع الثانى وهكذا أى أن هناك وقت يمضى لكى تنتقل القدرة عبر هذا الخط من مقطع للتالى – الموضوع مشابه لدوائر الرنين
مهلا لم نتحدث عن جودة الخط أو كفاءته أو احسن الظروف لنقل القدرة
اسهل الطرق أن نبدأ بقانون أوم و بطارية ومقاومة هكذا

لا يوجد شئ مثالى أى أن البطارية كمصدر جهد سيكون لها مقاومة ذاتية تسمى المقاومة الداخلية والمسماة Rb1 وهى قيمة ثابتة لا تتغير وهى من خواص البطارية و المفروض أنها ستعطى طاقة للحمل المسمى R1
من قانون أوم سنجد أن التيار المار = جهد البطارية مقسوما على مجموع المقاومتين
الطاقة المعطاة للحمل R1 تساوى مربع التيار مضروبا فى قيمة المقاومة R1
الآن - إما توجد تفاضل هذه المعادلة الطاقة بالنسبة للمقاومة وتساويه بالصفر أو ترسم شكلا يبين قيمة هذه القدرة وتغيرها بتغير قيمتها ستجد النتيجة البسيطة العجيبة التالية
بزيادة المقاومة R1 من صفر إلى قيمة عالية جدا (مالا نهاية) 
يزداد الجهد عليها من صفر إلى قيمة جهد البطارية = BT1 
بينما يقل التيار من قيمة أولية (أعلى قٌيمة) تساوى BT1 مقسوما على Rb1 و حتى يصل للصفر عنما R1 تساوى ما لا نهاية
و الطاقة = حاصل ضرب الجهد × التيار 
تبدأ بالقيمة صفر × BT1) مقسوما على Rb1 ) لأن الجهد على R1 = صفر لأن قيمتها = صفر 
وتنتهى بالقيمة BT1 × صفر
أى تبدأ بصفر وتزداد لقيمة ما ثم تتناقص لصفر
هذه القيمة ستجد أنها حينما Rb1 = R1 
أى عندما يكون الجهد على الحمل R1 يساوى نصف جهد البطارية المطلق (بدون حمل)
والطاقة تنقسم جزأين نصفها للحمل والنصف الآخر داخل البطارية
لاحظ هذه أعلى طاقة يتلقاها الحمل من المصدر
طبعا سأتلقى ألف رد يقول كلامك يعنى أننى لو عملت قصر على المصدر لن يحدث استهلاك للطاقة فى الحمل
طبعا سأقول نعم طبقا للمعادلة
ستقول لو عملت قصر على مصدر الكهرباء بالمنزل سأحترق - كلامك غير صحيح
سأقول لا تنسى أن المصدر الذى تتكلم عنه (مصدر الكهرباء بالمنزل) مقاومته Rb1 تساوى جزء من ألف جزء من أوم أو ربما أقل - و ربما السلك الذى تستخدمه هو بالضبط جزء من ألف من أوم أو أقرب إليه وهو الحمل المثالى لكى يعطيك أقصى طاقة لهذا قد يحترق المنزل بكاملة 
المعادلة دائما صحيحة ولكن فهمنا لها قد يكون خاطئا - خاصة عندما نجرى بعض الإختصارات والتقريب مثل افتراض مقاومة السلك = صفر و المقاومة الداخلية للمنبع = صفر

لو ربطنا هذا الجزء بالجزء السابق سنجد أنه للحصول على أحسن كفاءة لنقل القدرة يجب أن نقسم العملية إلى قسمين
الأول خاص بتسليم المصدر الطاقة للخط
الثانى بعد وقت التأخير وانتهاء الفقد فى كل الملفات والمكثفات خاص بتسليم الطاقة من الخط للحمل
و فى كل حالة يتساوى طرفى المعادلة السابقة
أى مقاومة المصدر الداخلية تساوى مقاومة الخط فى أولا
و فى ثانيا تتساوى مقاومة الخط مع مقاومة الحمل
حسنا – مفهوم مقاومة المصدر لكن كيف نحسب مقاومة الخط ؟ وكيف لا تتغير مع ازدياد طول الخط ؟
هذا موضوع المقال القادم إن شاء الله


----------



## إصرار أبدا (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم نقدر لك المجهود أخ ماجد موضوع مهم و معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرا أرجوا أن تبقى دائما بهذه الهمة.


----------



## الحسام (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ المهندس ماجد و أرجو الإستمرار في مثل هذه المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2008)

فى الجزء السابق تحدثنا عن أن اكفأ وضع لنقل القدرة هو أن تتساوى مقاومة الحمل مع مقاومة المصدر - و بصورة أعم أن تتساوى معاوقة الحمل مع معاوقة مصدر الطاقة
الآن لنعد إلى خط نقل القدرة
الخط المثالى هو تلك المعاوقة التى وضعنا شروطها من قبل - بمعنى آخر الخط والحمل مساويان لمعاوقة المصدر الداخلية
ربما من الأفضل أن نستخدم أرقام فهى اقرب للفهم من التعبيرات الجامدة
لنفترض أن المصدر له معاوقة داخلية قدرها 50 أوم وهى القيمة الأكثر شيوعا و لنؤكد هنا أن القيمة ليست قانون و هناك العديد من المصادر ذات قيم أخرى
إذن الحمل + الخط = 50 أوم
لو أردنا نقل الحمل لمكان ابعد إذن سيكون الحال
الحمل + الخط الأطول = 50 أوم و لو المكان ابعد
الحمل + الخط الأكثر بعدا = 50 أوم وهكذا
وهذا يطرح سؤال هام جدا -- كيف؟
كيف كلما زاد طول الخط لا يضيف لمعاوقة الحمل شيئا؟ أليس على التوالى معه؟
و ماذا إن كان طول الخط لا نهائى - هل سيصبح أيضا
الحمل + خط لا نهائى الطول = 50 أوم ؟؟؟؟؟
الإجابة ببساطة نعم - ولو أخذنا فى الاعتبار أن الخط اللانهائى لن تصل فيه الطاقة المنبعثة من المصدر لنهايته إذن يمكننا القول أن
الخط + الحمل = الخط بدون الحمل = 50 أوم
الأغرب أيضا أن هذا الكلام يعنى أنه لا يهم ماذا يوضع عند نهاية الخط و يتساوى إن كان حمل أو كان مفتوحا بدون حمل أو كان قصر short circuit
وجب هنا أن نلاحظ أن التوصيل ليس توالى ولكن ما يسمى التتابع أو التعاقب
التوالى يسير التيار من المصدر خلال الحمل الأول ثم الثانى الخ إلى المصدر
التعاقب تخرج الطاقة من المصدر إلى الجزء الأول وهذا الجزء يغذى الثانى و لكن مسار التيار لا يكون على التوالى - مثال دائرة مكبر بمرحلتين
يخرج التيار من الميكروفون مثلا لقاعدة الترانزيستور الأول ألى الباعث ثم من خلال الأرضى إلى الميكروفون مرة أخرى ولكن تخرج الإشارة مكبرة من المجمع للمرحلة التالية ومكبرة و مشابهة لإشارة الميكروفون ولكن ليست منه بل من الترانزيستور
حسنا - ماذا عن قصة الخط الذى لا تتغير معاوقته مهما زاد طوله؟؟؟
قلنا المرة السابقة أن الخط يتكون من مقاطع فيها ملفات على التوالى و مكثفات على التوازى - لنشبه قيمه معاوقة كل منها بمقاومة
ما رأيك فى هذا الخط والذى نقول أن له معاوقة ذاتية 50 أوم؟




بجمع Rld + R12 = 50+50=100
المحصلة توازى مع R11 يكون 100//100 أو 100×100÷(100+100)= 100×100 ÷ 200 = 100 ÷ 2 = 50 أوم
50 أوم مجموعة مع R10 يكون 50 + 50 = 100
المحصلة توازى مع R9 يكون 100//100 أو 100×100÷(100+100)= 100×100 ÷ 200 = 100 ÷ 2 = 50 أوم
وهكذا مهما زاد عدد المقاطع لن تتأثر قيمة المقاومة عند أى جزء و ستظل دوما 50 أوم ومن هذا سميت المعاوقة المميزة أو النوعية للخط
و الآن هل صحيح أنه لا يهم ماذا يكون فى آخر الخط؟
سنجرب مرة بقيمة حمل = صفر أى قصر و أخرى بقيمة ما لا نهاية أى مفتوح
نبدأ بالصفر بدلا من Rld سنجد بعد أول مقطع
بجمع Rld + R12 = 50+0=50 
المحصلة توازى مع R11 يكون 50//100 أو 100× 50 ÷ (100+50) = 100×50 ÷ 150 = 100 ÷ 3 = 33.33333333 أوم أى بعد أول مقطع زادت من صفر إلى 33 أوم
المقطع الثانى 33.3333333 أوم مجموعة مع R10 يكون 33.3333333 + 50 = 83.33333333 أوم
المحصلة توازى مع R9 يكون 100//83.333333 أو 83.33×100÷(83.33+100)= 83.33×100 ÷ 183.33= 45.454 أوم أى اقتربت من 50 أوم والفارق يقل كل مرة
المقطع الثالث
سنبدأ بالقيمة السابقة 45.454 أوم 
بجمع + R12 45.454 = 50+ 45.454 = 95.454 تقريبا 100 أوم
المحصلة توازى مع R11 يكون 95.454 //100 أو 100× 95.454 ÷(100+ 95.454 )= 100× 95.454 ÷ 195.454 = 48.837 أوم
نرى أنه بتكرار المقاطع تقترب اكثر من 50 أوم
الآن نجرب المالانهاية و سنستخدم الرمز @@ للتعبير عنها بدلا من Rld سنجد بعد أول مقطع
بجمع + R12 @@ = [email protected]@= @@ 
المحصلة توازى مع R11 يكون 50//@@ او 1 ÷ المحصلة = 1 مقسوما على R12 + 1 مقسوما على @@
1 مقسوما على @@ = صفرا إذن المحصلة = R11 أى 100 أوم أى بعد أول مقطع نقصت من @@ إلى 100 أوم
المقطع الثانى 100 أوم مجموعة مع R10 يكون 100 + 50 = 150 أوم
المحصلة توازى مع R9 يكون 100//150 او 150×100÷(150+100)= 150×100 ÷ 250= 60 أوم أى اقتربت من 50 أوم والفارق يقل كل مرة
المقطع الثالث
سنبدأ بالقيمة السابقة 60 أوم 
بجمع + R12 60 = 50+ 60 = 110 تقريبا 100 أوم
المحصلة توازى مع R11 يكون 110 //100 أو 100× 110 ÷(100+ 110 )= 100× 110 ÷ 210 = 52.381 أوم
نرى أنه بتكرار المقاطع تقترب اكثر من 50 أوم
إذن مهما كان طول الخط فمعاوقته ثابتة إلا إذا كان الخط قصيرا نجد أن المعاوقة تتغير حسب طوله حتى تصل بعد طول كافى إلى قيمة المقاومة النوعية له
بعد فهمنا لنظرية العمل نجد أن قيمة المقاومة السلكية لم تحسب - لذا سنعود للخط الرئيسى فنجد أن قيمه معاوقة الملف والمكثف بعيدة كل البعد عن أن تضاف إليها مقاومة أومية صغيرة لذا يمكن إهمالها فى معظم الأحوال بدون تأثير يذكر وبهذا يمكن حساب المعاوقة النوعية لخط ما بالمعادلة
ع 0 = الجذر التربيعى (الحث بالهنرى ÷ السعة بالفاراد) وذلك لكل وحدة أطوال - لاحظ أنها نسبة و النسبة لا تتأثر بالطول أو وحداته
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن شكل الموجة على الخط


----------



## برنسيسه (23 يناير 2008)

مرسى على المجهود


----------



## احمد كمال الشيخ (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم لوسمحتوا محتاج لبحث عن خوارزمية المناولة في شبكات الهاتف الخلوي
handover algorithm mobile communication


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يناير 2008)

احمد كمال الشيخ قال:


> السلام عليكم لوسمحتوا محتاج لبحث عن خوارزمية المناولة في شبكات الهاتف الخلوي
> handover algorithm mobile communication


اخى
استخدم جوجل فى البحث أو 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
بالانجليزية أو
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
بالعربية
كما ارجو ترجمة المعانى وليس الحروف فالــ خوارزمية تعلى اللوغاريتمات بينما algorithm تعنى هيكل او مخطط بناء الخ
وفقك الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 فبراير 2008)

كل ما يتحدث عن خطوط نقل القدرة يرسم منحنيات الجهد والتيار و أحيانا تتحد و أخرى تختلف ولكن لا يوجد إحساس بالأحداث التى تسبب ما سبق 
الإحساس ينتج من الفهم وهذا هو الأهم لنتمكن من استخدامها حينما نريد كيفما نحتاج
لفهم ما يحدث ، سنحلل الأمور أيضا من خلال قانون أوم و المكونات الأساسية – أو الأصيلة وهى المقاومة والملف (الحث) و المكثف ( السعة)
أقول الأصيلة لأنها من خلق الله دون تدخل البشر فمثلا الثنائيات لا توجد فى المناجم ولكن يجب أن نجهز السيليكون النقى ثم نضيف الشوائب ونوصل الأطراف الخ
وهذا على العكس من الصفات السابقة
لو أحضرنا قطعة من مادة ما ، ستكون لها مقاومة ما – إما عالية فنقول عنها عازل أو صغيرة فنقول موصل أو ما بينهما ، أيضا ستكون بينها وبين كل شيء فى الجوار سعة وهى تسمى السعة الشاردة وهى تسبب صعق الواقفين تحت سحابة مشحونة حيث تتكون شحنة مخالفة فى اعلى جزء من الجسم – الرأس- فإذا فرغت السحبة فى سحابة بجوارها ، هذه الشحنة تفرغ من رأس الشخص للأرضى - أيضا عندما يمر التيار فى شيء ما – يولد مجالا مغناطيسا حوله . هذا المجال يقطع نفس الشىء مولدا فيه جهد عكسى وهو ما يسمى بظاهرة الحث Lead Inductance
إذن لا يوجد شىء خالص ولكن كيف نسمى هذا ملف و ذاك مكثف و تلك مقاومة؟
ببساطة – الغالب فيها أى إن غلبت المقاومة سميت مقاومة وهكذا
وهذا ما يفسر أن بعض الدوائر يختل عملها عند الترددات العالية – ولو رجعنا إلى صحيفة الخواص Data Sheet سنجد بند لكل المكونات السابقة يسمى تردد الرنين الحر Self Resonating Frequency وهو التردد الذى بسبب شكل و كيفية تصنيع هذا المكون تظهر خواص الحث والسعة و تسبب رنين كدائرة الرنين العادية
وهذا أيضا سبب تصنيع المكونات الصغيرة والتى تثبت على السطح بدون أسلاك Surface Mount Components حتى تناسب الترددات التى تصل إلى جيجا هيرتز – ولو نظرنا بداخل مولّف قنوات التليفزيون من الطراز الدوار ستجد أن ملفات القنوات من 5 – 12 عبارة عن نصف دائرة لكل قناة تبدأ من حوالى 6 مم إلى 3 مم !!!
مقدمة طويلة؟ نعم ولكنها تفسر لنا لماذا عند توصيل مولد ذبذبات لخط نقل قدرة يظهر عليه الجهد والتيار على شكل موجات و القيم عند كل مقطع تختلف عنها عند المقطع التالى – فهو ببساطة الآف من دوائر الرنين المتجاورة و للسهولة سنفترض واحدة لكل وحدة أطوال وهى التى ستحدد مقاومته النوعية و كل خصائصه !
هل هذا منطقى؟ بمعنى لو أخذت المتر كوحدة و أخذ آخر السنتيمتر و ثالث البوصة سنصل لنفس النتائج؟
من الغريب أننا سنجد بزيادة الطول سيزيد كل من الحث والسعة و ستظل النسبة ثابتة وهو ما يؤكد كونها المعاوقة المميزة للخط Characteristic Impedance وهى تساوى جذر (الحث ÷ السعة)
لو كان هناك خطا مثاليا افتراضيا لكان الجهد عند كل نقاطه متساوى ولكن ظاهرة الرنين و تبادل الطاقة بين الحث والسعة تسبب انتظار بناء المجال المغناطيسى و شحن المكثفات و لهذا سنجد أن التأخير هنا يزيد بزيادة الطول بخلاف المقاومة النوعية .
الآن نحن على استعداد لفهم خطوط نقل القدرة – ولدينا ثلاث حالات للدراسة و ما خلا ذلك هو حالة وسطية بينها
الحالة الأولى : خط لا نهائى الطول
الحالة الثانية : خط محدود الطول منتهى بقصر Short Circuit
الحالة الثالثة : خط محدود الطول منتهى بفتح open Circuit
أرجو ألا ننسى ما ذكر المرة السابقة عن أن الخط المنتهى بقصر أو فتح – مع الطول الكافى تتغير المعاوقة من قصر أو فتح تدريجيا حتى تصل إلى المعاوقة المميزة Characteristic Impedance وتسمى Zo 
الحالة الأولى :
الخط اللانهائى الطول – يظهر عندنا بقيمة Zo للخط و لذلك يمكننا أن نقول هى نفس الحالة إن كان خط محدود الطول منتهى بمقاومة بقيمة Zo
المقاومات والمكثفات على طول الخط تسبب تأخير انتقال الطاقة عبر الخط مما يجعل القيم اللحظية على كل نقطة (مقطع) تختلف و يظهر علي الخط تغيرات على شكل موجات جيبيه وهذه الموجات تسير عبر الخط من البداية نحو النهاية و التى لن تصلها أبدا – فالخط لانهائى – فإن صادف تلك المقاومة Zo المشبهة للخط اللانهائى ستمتص كلها فيها فالطاقة المارة لا تميز بين Zo على شكل مقاومة و Zo على شكل خط !!
فقط علينا أن نتذكر أن المصدر هو مصدر متردد ومن هنا نشأ التغير اللحظى متناسبا مع تغير المصدر اللحظى ولكن إن وضعنا آفوميتر للقياس – فكما سيقيس المصدر قراءة ثابتة – سيقيس أيضا على طول الخط قياسا ثابتا لا يتغير
إن كان الخط طويلا جدا ويعانى من الاضمحلال Attenuation ستقل قيمة القراءة كلما ابتعدنا عن المصدر 
هذه هى الحالة المثالية

و بما أن المعاوقة على طول الخط مقاومة خالصة نطبق قانون المقاومات على كل جزء أو مقطع أو الخط بكامله فقانون أوم لا يفرق
سيكون الجهد والتيار متزامنين 
ولو تذكرنا أول مقالة سنجد أن ظروف انتقال أكبر قدر من الطاقة لا بد من تساوى معاوقة الخط Zo لمعاوقة مصدر الطاقة Zs
و قانون أوم يفرض انقسام الجهد بالتساوى بينهما فيكون الجهد على الخط نصف الجهد المتولد فى المصدر

ونظرا لأن التيار يمر فيهما معا يكون نصف الطاقة للخط و النصف الآخر مفقود داخل المولد ذاته وهى نقطة هامة جدا لا يجب أن تنسى إطلاقا
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن النوعين التاليين.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2008)

الخط المنتهى بقصر Short Circuit Line
لنفترض الآن خطا ذو طول كبير بما يكفى لنقيس زمن عبور الكهرباء له – ماذا أقصد ؟ كم كيلومتر مثلا ؟ - وهل تأخذ الكهرباء زمن لتسير ؟ - حسنا !!
المسألة هنا تحوى مفاجأة صغيرة ، هل أنت مستعد ؟ إذن لنعود أدراجنا و نتذكر مم تتركب وحدة الأطوال من خط نقل القدرة.
كانت مقطع من ملف و مكثف ، إذن سيبنى المجال فى زمن و يشحن المكثف فى زمن و لهذا فإن كل مقطع يسبب تأخير ما . هل تذكر دائرة مقاومة ومكثف ؟ ألم يكن التعبير الشائع لها أن الزمن = م × س ؟ والآن وقد بدلنا المقاومة بملف أليس من المنطقى أم نتوقع زمن مماثل نذكر فيه ل بدلا من م أى الحث بدلا من المقاومة ؟
لا مجال للعجب إذن وحيث يكون زمن التأخير لكل مقطع = جذر (ل×س) و بافتراض المتر كوحدة
ولو وضعنا أرقام مثلا 35 ميكرو هنرى / متر مع 300 بيكو فاراد / متر سيكون التأخير حوالى 0.1 ميكرو ثانية
أى أن خطا بطول 10 متر يعطى 1 ميكرو ثانية و 1 كلم سيعطى 1 مللى ثانية و 1000 كلم سيعطى 1 ثانية أى خط عبر المحيط يعطى 3 إلى 5 ثوانى وهذا يفسر التأخير فى المكالمات الهاتفية بين أن تتكلم و تسمع الرد
الكهرباء تسير بسرعة الضوء ! من قال هذا ؟ الموجات اللاسلكية فقط ولكن الكهرباء هى حركة إلكترونات والإلكترونات لها كتلة ووزن و تتأثر بالمجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية وتغير سرعتها وهى تكاد تقارب سرعة الضوء إن سارت كتيار مستمر فى سلك فائق التوصيل حيث لا تعوقها ذرات تحد من سرعتها .
إذن الطاقة الكهربية يجب أن تسير بسرعة الضوء !!
حقا ولكن فى الهواء الطلق و لكن متى حشرت داخل خط نقل تأثرت به وقلت السرعة
وفى الواقع نسبة سرعة الطاقة داخل الخط إلى سرعة الضوء تسمى معامل السرعة وهى من خصائص خطوط نقا القدرة.
من هنا نتوقع أن تبدأ الطاقة فى العبور من المصدر ، متقدمة نحو نهاية الخط و حتى الآن لا تدرى ماذا هناك و طبعا نحن نحب المثالية و نستخدم مولد له معاوقة مثالية تساوى معاوقة الخط أى أن Zo=Zs مقاومة أومية خالصة .
هنا سنطبق قانون أوم و يمكن استخدام رموز أو أرقام فلو كان جهد المصدر 100 فولت مثلا سيظهر على الخط نصفها أى 50 فولت متقدمة نحو نهاية الخط الذى إعاقته 50 أوم فيكون التيار فقط واحد أمبير
فور وصولها نهاية الخط بعد عدة ثوان ستجد أمرا عجبا وهو صفر أوم فجأة!! ماذا يحدث؟ - قانون أوم يقول جهد مقسوم على مقاومة = التيار أى 50 ÷ صفر = مالا نهاية !!! حقا؟؟
تخيل أحدهم تسلل خلفك ثم أمسك بقميصك بشدة من الخلف دون أن تشعر ثم اصدر صوتا أفزعك لتجرى مسرعا – ماذا سيحدث ؟ هناك نظرتان
الأولى لحظية محلية عند الحدث أى لحظة بدء العدو بأقصى سرعتك – مالا نهاية
الثانية شاملة أى أنتما معا من البدء للنهاية
الأولى : تود الانطلاق بسرعة مالا نهاية و القيد (الملابس والشد وقوة الشخص الخ) تحدك فتكون حركة بسيطة
الثانية : شاملة فتنطلق لخطوة ثم ترتد بفعل الشد فترتطم به
وهذا بالضبط ما يحدث
التيار يريد أن يكون مالا نهاية ولكن فقط واحد أمبير سارت طوال الخط إذن لا بد أن نرسل إشارة مرتجعه لأول الخط نطلب زيادة التيار – هذه الموجة المرتدة تضاف للموجة الأصلية على طول الخط حتى البداية ولكنها ستجد مصدرا مثاليا إعاقته 50 أوم فتمتص هناك و لن يزيد التيار
نظرا لأن عند نهاية الخط يوجد قصر فعلاقة الجهد والتيار تختل فالتيار موجود والجهد = صفر و الانعكاس يتسبب فى ظهور موجة ثابتة مماثلة لموجة اهتزاز الأوتار الموسيقية




وإذا نظرنا من آخر الخط عودا للبداية سنجد أن الجزء الأخير هو قطعة من ملف و التيار و الجهد يطابقان حالة الملف و كلما ابتعدنا تدخلت السعات بين الأسلاك لتكون دائرة رنين فيزداد الجهد بدلا من صفر و يقل التيار لتسربه عبر السعات حتى يصل للصفر و يرتفع الجهد أى أن قانون أوم يقول المقاومة = الجهد ÷ التيار = مالا نهاية
هذا الخط بدأ قصر و لكنه بعد ربع طول موجى انقلب إلى خط مفتوح و تتكرر مرة أخرى ليعود قصر بعد ربع طول موجى وهكذا 
بل الأكثر عجبا أنه من صفر إلى مالا نهاية يمر بكل القيم مرة حثيه ثم سعويه
هل لهذا الكلام فائدة - بعد كل هذا الحوار !!
أيضا لو أردت أن تكون مذبذب أو مصدر توليد 1 جيجا هيرتز و تريد تغذيته بمصدر تيار مستمر دون التسبب فى حدوث قصر على الخرج الحل فى خط ربع طول موجى أخره قصر يبدو عند أوله مفتوح
ماذا لو أردت محول ؟ ( ترانسفورمر ) المحول يكون الحمل على أحد جانبية ذو جهد و تيار ثم يتحول إلى جهد وتيار – المشكلة فى التردد فلن تستطيع عمل محول عند تردد 100 ميجا بسهولة والحل خط ذو طول أقل من ربع طول موجة إعاقته مناسبة بين القيمتين يقوم بالتحويل
و هناك الكثير مثل مفتاح الهوائيات فى الرادار وخلافة
معذرة - أطلنا الكلام هذه المرة حتى لا نطيل المرة القادمة عندما نتحدث عن الخط المفتوح أى المنتهى بقطع


----------



## احمد عصام (6 مارس 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور اخي ماجد عباس جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

الخط المفتوح
بتذكر الخط المنتهى بقصر ، يسهل فهم الخط المنتهى بفتح أو قطع. كما ذكرنا الخط له مقاومة 50 أوم ومساوية لمقاومة المنبع إذن المجموع 100 أوم و كان افتراضنا التيار 1 أمبير للسهولة و هذا يعنى أن المنبع يولد مائة فولت (قانون أوم ) نصفها سيكون على كل مقاومة من الاثنتين المتساويتين أى 50 فولت على الخط متقدمة نحو الطرف البعيد ونصفها مفقود داخل المولد. الجهد المتقدم نحو الطرف البعيد مع التيار المناسب سيوالى شحن المكثفات و توليد مجال الملفات على طول الخط فهو دائما يرى أمامه 50 أوم




فور وصوله إلى آخر الخط سيصطدم بالقطع أو الفصل أو الفتح وهنا التيار الذى كان1 أمبير كما سبق لابد أن يتوقف فجأة ، كيف هذا؟ لا يمكن أن يتوقف التيار والجهد أقل من جهد المنبع المطلق 100 فولت ، و كيف نحقق ذلك !!! 
لاحظ أن آخر قطعة من الخط – الجزء المفتوح - هو فعلا مكثف مكون من سلكين بينهما العازل ، فيستمر التيار لحظيا فى المرور حتى يشحن هذا المكثف إلى القيمة التى توقف مرور التيار أى 100 فولت وهذا يسبب مرور تيار عكسى لأن كل ما قبله مازال 50 فولت. هذه الموجة المرتدة كالسابقة تماما تسبب موجات موقوفة على الخط و كالخط السابق أيضا تتغير القيمة و تنقلب كل ربع طول موجى من سعة إلى حث و العكس مرورا بالمقاومة الخالصة لحظيا عندما تتساوى المعاوقتان (حالة الرنين)
الاستخدام هو مماثل للخط المقفول حينما تريد أن تحصل على قصر عند التردد العالى بدون توصيل للتيار المستمر

تحدثنا عن ربع طول موجى ونصف طول موجى الخ ، هل هو طول الموجة فى الهواء؟
لندرس الأمر ونرى
التيار يستهلك بعض الوقت لشحن المكثفات و التيار يتأخر قليلا حتى يبنى المجال – إذن المسألة تتضمن وقتا أطول للمرور من البداية للنهاية ، وبما أن السرعة = المسافة مقسومة على الزمن
إذن السرعة تقل عند مرورها فى الخطوط كما سبق أن ذكرنا والنسبة تسمى تأخير التقدم Propagation Delay
هل يصلح الخط لنقل كل الترددات ؟ - وهل تصلح السيارات لنقل كل الأحمال ؟ هناك الصغيرة للأفراد و الحافلات للمجموعات و المقطورات الثقيلة للأحمال الثقيلة جدا – ولا تصلح للنزهة
هكذا الخطوط فمنها مثلا
الخط المعلق (الهوائى) : هو ما يستخدم لنقل التيار الكهربى من مولداته إلى الأحمال وهو مناسب للتيار المستمر والترددات المنخفضة لأن طوله الذى يصل إلى كيلو مترات يجعل منه هوائيا ممتازا يشع مما يحمل من طاقة فى الفراغ (الهواء) المحيط به حتى و إن كان التردد 50 ذ/ث و إن كنت لا تصدق تذكر آخر مرة مررت قرب أحد هذه الخطوط وكان راديو السيارة مفتوحا
الكابل المحورى : للحد من الفقد فى الهواء المحيط كان الاتجاه لاحتواء المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية داخل حيز الكابل نفسه فجعل أحد الموصلين غطاء للآخر و انحصر المجال بينهما – فقل الفقد نتيجة الإشعاع كثيرا ، وارتفع إمكانية استخدام ترددات عالية حتى 500 ميجا هيرتز
ارتفاع التردد يجعل تأثير الملفات و المكثفات أكثر حدة ولو راجعنا الشكل المرسوم سنجد أنها تمثل مرشح لتمرير الترددات المنخفضة.
دليل الموجة Wave Guide: وهو ببساطة أن تستخدم ترددا عاليا يجعل الموجة صغيرة (عدة سنتيمترات) ثم تشعها فى الهواء من خلال هوائى متوائم لتحقيق أقصى كفاءة ثم نحيطها بجدار معدنى لتوالى الانعكاس داخله من المصدر للحمل ، وكلما كان المعدن أجود توصيلا كان الفقد أقل لذا قد يصنع من معدن قاس مثل الحديد أو الألومنيوم و يطلى من الداخل بآخر أجود توصيلا 
أيضا حين تكون المرونة مطلوبة للتحكم الدقيق أو المسارات الغير سوية أو يكون الوزن العدو الأول كما فى مركبات الفضاء يصنع من المطاط أو البلاستيك و يطلى من الداخل بالفضة أو الألومنيوم و الوصلات المرنة من المطاط هى تقنية معروفة فى محطات الرادار الملاحى للمطارات.
الموجة تتقدم متعامد على الهوائى لذا العرض بين اللوحين العاكسين يجب أن يسمح بنصف طول الموجة على الأقل بينما الارتفاع يسمح بأقصى طاقة – الشكل و مزيد من المعلومات هنا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waveguide_(electromagnetism)
هكذا تتم تغذيته




فى هذه الصورة نجد كابل محورى يأتى بالطاقة من مذبذب ميكرو ويف ثم يغذيها للهوائى (باللون الأحمر) داخل دليل الموجة على مسافة ربع طول الموجة من نهاية مقفلة وهى تمثل قصر Short Circuited أو خط منتهى بقصر
كما ذكرنا فى النقاش السابق قصر Short Circuited يبدو خط مفتوح Open Circuited بعد ربع طول موجى وهكذا فهذا الجزء بالنسبة للهوائى غير موجود على الإطلاق و كل الطاقة تسير فى الاتجاه الموضح

سنرى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله بعض التطبيقات على هذه الخطوط


----------



## ادور (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر انت رائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يونيو 2008)

من اكثر التطبيقات تشويقا – هل فكرت مرة كيف يتشارك المرسل و المستقبل فى أجهزة الرادار – نفس الهوائى ؟
وربما تتساءل ولماذا هذا التعقيد !!
ببساطة ، الهوائى كما تعلم يعمل عمل مرآة الكشاف الضوئى و الذى يوجه الضوء نحو الهدف و الهدف هنا طائرة .
هه و هل الجامبو صغيرة؟
كلا ولكن على بعد كيلومتر واحد يختلف الأمر – ما بالك وهى محلقة – و الأصعب أننا نريد أن نرى إن كان بقربها طائرة أخرى وان كانت أصغر – فلو كانت زاوية الرؤية للهوائى عريضة – ترى كم سيكون اتساعها عند مدى 60 ميل أى 90كيلومتر وهو مدى أجهزة الاقتراب فى المطارات أو 220 ميل أو 360 كيلومتر وهو مدى أجهزة الطرق الجوية؟
كلما زاد عرض النبضة أصبح ممكنا أن تتلقى انعكاس من أكثر من هدف – كما أن الهوائى يستقبل الأهداف المرغوبة (طائرات) و الغير مرغوبة من الأرض و المبانى و خلافه وعلى الجهاز أن يستخلص الطائرات فقط
لذا يجب ألا يزيد عرض النبضة عن 2.5 درجة فقط – وكلما زاد عرض عاكس الهوائى قلت زاوية الرؤية و زاد كسب الهوائى
الأمر الأصعب ! أنه يريد أن يرى الطائرة القادمة من الأفق بارتفاع درجة أو اقل كما يريد أن يرى الطائرة التى تعبر فوقه بدرجة قد تصل 90 درجة 
إذن الأمر دقيق و يجعل الهوائى كبير و معقد وثقيل الوزن كما أن الريح لها تأثير محدود علية لذا عمل أثنين متماثلين متجاورين و متزامنين أمر بالغ الصعوبة و من هنا كان مشاركة الهوائى أمرا حتميا

وهذا يفرض المشكلة الثانية أن الرادار يحتاج طاقة كبيرة جدا لكى يرى الأهداف البعيدة مثلا 500 كيلو وات و لكن لحسن الحظ فقط أثناء النبضة أى خلال جزء من الألف من الثانية و هذا يجعل الطاقة المتوسطة فقط 500 وات لكن لحظة الإرسال .....
بالتأكيد لا يوجد مستقبل يتحمل هذا القدر خاصة أن الانعكاس من الطائرة ضعيف جدا و يكاد يصل بالميكرو وات
كيف نحل هذه المشكلة؟؟
لابد من استخدام سويتشات (مفاتيح) آلية لأداء ذلك – مفاتيح تكون عادة مفتوحة و عند انطلاق طاقة المرسل تصبح مغلقة و بانتهائها تعود مفتوحة مرة أخرى
أى مفتاح هذا؟ - الحل بسيط – الصمام الغازى – هل تذكر المفك الذى يشع ضوء ارجوانى عند وضعة فى مخرج الكهرباء؟ - فقط مع تعديل طفيف ليتحمل تلك الطاقة ! 
طبعا هناك بدائل حاليا من أشباه الموصلات – أنواع خاصة من الثنائيات.
هذا نصف الطريق – لا تدعى أن الأمور تسير بنوع واحد – سنحتاج بالتأكيد لآخر له عكس الأداء أى مغلق عادة و يفتح عند إطلاق المرسل طاقته
أجل – والحل أبسط مما تتصور – ألم نذكر أن بعد ربع طول الموجة يتحول القصر لخط مفتوح و العكس؟ إذن هيا لنركب هذا المفتاح – فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يناير 2009)

ألإخوة
إن شئتم قسم للإتصالات ضعوا بعض المواضيع هنا لترى الإدارة نشاطكم فقد توقفت لقلة الإهتمام
نحن فقط ماهرون فى التأييد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

هل لديكم مشاركـــــــــات ؟


----------



## مروة 1022 (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله حسن ثواب الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mahasin (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم لوسمحتوا محتاج لبحث عن خوارزمية المناولة في شبكات الهاتف الخلوي
handover algorithm mobile communication


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مايو 2009)

الأخت
هذا بحث
http://vbn.aau.dk/research/mobility...and_4g_mobile_communication_systems(2445757)/
وهذا
http://www.cs.uku.fi/finsig05/papers/paper14_FINSIG05.pdf

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6504828.html

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/l...0686560.pdf?arnumber=686560&authDecision=-203

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/l...el3/5002/13808/00638423.pdf&authDecision=-203

معذرة هذا ليس تخصصى ولكنى أحاول المساعدة


----------



## احمد رونى (24 مايو 2009)

هذا بحث عن الهوائيات الذكيه​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

أشكركم واشكر همتكم و جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم و إن شاء الله تكون بذرة لقسم خاص بالإتصالات


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

دة مقال فى مجلة IEEE
Prakash, R.; Veeravalli, V.V.
Selected Areas in Communications, IEEE Journal on
Volume 18, Issue 11, Nov 2000 Page(s):2456 - 2464
Digital Object Identifier 10.1109/49.895049
ابحثى عنة دة خاص بالموضوع


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

mahasin قال:


> السلام عليكم لوسمحتوا محتاج لبحث عن خوارزمية المناولة في شبكات الهاتف الخلوي
> handover algorithm mobile communication





أدخل على الموقع دة وحملى الكتاب
http://www.springerlink.com/*******/w061414883g033tl/


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/l.../iel5/49/19376/00895049.pdf&authDecision=-203


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

http://www.tu-ilmenau.de/fakia/fileadmin/template/startIA/ihss/dat/lehre/wi-bs/MK-Introduction.pdf


----------



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

برجاء من محمد الديب صاحب الاقتراح أؤيد الأخ ماجد عباس هيا نعمل على ايجاد منتدى لنا ومن هنا نساهم وكبداية هذة مجموعة من الكتب فى مجالنا الرائع
MobCommHandbook
http://www.nd.edu/~mhaenggi/ee598q/books/MobCommHandbook_Xun.pdf
*Digital Communication for All Students*
http://www.adobe.com/education/solutions/pdfs/dc_for_all_students.pdf
*Digital Communication Systems*
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/Web...ion/Learning Material - DataCommunication.pdf


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا جدا


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة هندسة الكترونية واشعر بانني لم اخذ من العلم شئ 
ما الحل ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2009)

اختى ولن تأخذى من العلم شيء فقد قال الله أن ما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلا وهذا القليل وزع علينا
و قديما قالوا ما معناه أن الانسان يكون عالما مادام يشعر بالجهل و يصبح جاهلا عندما يشعر أنه قد علم - طبعا لأنه الغرور

المهم أن نعلم قدر ما نستطيع ونبحث قدر ما نستطيع و نؤتى زكاة العلم بمساعدة الآخرين و قالوا خذ العلم من المهد إلى اللحد و لم يقال "لأخرة" فلا آخر له
ابدأئى و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------

